# New 10g Setup (Returning Fishkeeper)



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome back to the hobby!

If you decide to keep that huge java moss carpet, it'll be good for shrimp and or fish/shrimp breeding! So you have those options too!

I like watching the diffuser work as well! I have mine underneath the output flow of my aquaclear so it gets more circulation.


BTW nice IT books haha!


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks great! What light do you use? I can't tell from the picture on my iPhone.


----------



## Earonw49 (Oct 22, 2014)

I use a Finnex Planted+ 7000k Red/White/Blue LED Light.

Perfect for low-medium light plants. 10 gallon tanks with this light will get a PAR value around 50-65 with 1"-2" substrate). From what I understand if you use this light with C02, fert substrate or root tabs, and supplemental ferts (Flourish etc), high light plants are possible.


----------

